# Queens from Honey Bee Genetics



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Has any one purchased queens from Honey Bee Genetics? I put a order in today for 2 russian carnolian queens. Supposedly thier queens are VSH hygenic. What does that mean exactly anyway. How are thier queens? Do thier queens stand out from others? Just want to hear any reviews about thiers before i commit to my purchase. I was looking to start a couple nucs with them and give me some different genetics in my yard for mating. So any pros or cons are welcomed.


----------



## KatieBee Honey (Mar 3, 2016)

I wouldn't bother with Russians unless you like chasing swarms


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

I already have them. Not what i asked.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

VSH:

http://articles.extension.org/pages/30361/varroa-sensitive-hygiene-and-mite-reproduction

Russian and carnies are both good bees. Haven't tried taber's bees but was thinking about it. Don't manage them like ltalian bees and you won't have to chase all those swarms.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Clayton Huestis said:


> VSH:
> 
> http://articles.extension.org/pages/30361/varroa-sensitive-hygiene-and-mite-reproduction
> 
> Russian and carnies are both good bees. Haven't tried taber's bees but was thinking about it. Don't manage them like ltalian bees and you won't have to chase all those swarms.


Thanks that explains alot. I mite just get them they will be a good addition to the growing bee yard.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Clayton Huestis said:


> Don't manage them like ltalian bees and you won't have to chase all those swarms.


What do you do different?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Keep the brood nest open! They over-winter with smaller clusters and when spring arrives they expand rapidly.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## UTvolshype (Nov 26, 2012)

BEES4U said:


> Keep the brood nest open! They over-winter with smaller clusters and when spring arrives they expand rapidly.
> Regards,
> Ernie


They act more like pure carni than russians. If you put them in a 5 frame nuc they will quickly hit the trees after 5 weeks. I've use Honey Bee Genetics for the past three years, they make good yugo queens. Their tabor lines didn't make it through the winter, mostly my mistake of holding off mite treatment till Oct since they were first year nucs. I would go with the yugo line. If you cross them with VSH italians your're have the potential for a great booming hive but watch early spring build up. Some hives (30%) take a lot of pollen, a frame or two of brood and feeding to get it in gear with the low winter population. I like the yugos for East Tn winters and spring flow (Late Apr/May).


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Just to mention, Russian and Yugo bees won't build up in time for almonds. Carniolans might, but only if conditions are right. To get early build up, Italians work the best. Treat them in mid-August, feed them => the queen lays eggs.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Well im in chicagp dont have to worry about almonds. I was looking at the carni/russian mix which is the yugo line. Hope they work out.


----------

